# Wanted: Addiction Counselor post in New York



## leahinlondon (Feb 2, 2009)

Im an Australian working in London as an Addiction Counselor for the NHS. Trying to find a job/visa to relocate to New York City. Ive applied to several services in New York with no luck as yet. Any advice on who to apply to or recruitment agency that may recruit staff from the UK. Any advice greatfully received.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Have you got a degree? If so, what's it in?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Again, I don't think this is a field where we have a shortage. A lot of counseling is conducted by government agencies, and legally they will only recruit American citizens and permanent residents. All levels of government in all parts of the country are having financial difficulties as tax revenues dry up. As for private counseling, which is sometimes covered by health insurance, a lot fewer people have insurance, so that will be cut back, too.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

synthia said:


> Again, I don't think this is a field where we have a shortage. A lot of counseling is conducted by government agencies, and legally they will only recruit American citizens and permanent residents. All levels of government in all parts of the country are having financial difficulties as tax revenues dry up. As for private counseling, which is sometimes covered by health insurance, a lot fewer people have insurance, so that will be cut back, too.


You missed the fact s/he's an Aussie! Big difference.


----------



## leahinlondon (Feb 2, 2009)

*qualifications*



Fatbrit said:


> Have you got a degree? If so, what's it in?


Hi, no dont have a degree, have;

Dip. in Community Services
Dip. in Alcohol and Other Drugs
Dip. in Stress management training
Dip. in Cognitive Hypnotherapy
Grad. Dip in Counselling

and lots of other training and certificates in NLP, First Aid, Child Protection, pharmacotherapies, crack training etc.

dont think i would opt for the student visa route as that seems very expensive without a job....

cheers, leah


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Leah without a degree you will not find an employer. First Aid ... your certificates are not accepted here.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

leahinlondon said:


> Hi, no dont have a degree, have;
> 
> Dip. in Community Services
> Dip. in Alcohol and Other Drugs
> ...



Not going to work, then, I'm afraid.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Fatbrit said:


> You missed the fact s/he's an Aussie! Big difference.


What difference? He's talking about finding work in the US. I'm describing what may be the fallout of the recession in the US, where he wants to work. I'm not telling him what I think will happen in his home country.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

synthia said:


> What difference? He's talking about finding work in the US. I'm describing what may be the fallout of the recession in the US, where he wants to work. I'm not telling him what I think will happen in his home country.


No, what fatbrit is referring to (I think) is the fact that there are some new visa categories available only to Aussies and Kiwis - sort of like "working holiday" visas. But the catch seems to be that you need a university level degree to be eligible.

There are details on the website of the US Consulate in Sydney.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## leahinlondon (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi, I know some new visas became available to Australians back in 2004, but they required a letter of appointment/job. kind of catch 22. a 2 year professional working visa. I think it had something to do with Australias involvement with Iraq. it may require applying from Australia. 

thanks to everyone who has commented, i really appreciate it, cheers, Leah


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

synthia said:


> What difference? He's talking about finding work in the US. I'm describing what may be the fallout of the recession in the US, where he wants to work. I'm not telling him what I think will happen in his home country.


Australians have their own E3 visa with its own cap. Think of it as like a special (but not exactly the same) Aussie H1b that avoids the H1b April lottery and you won't go too far wrong.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Aussie or not. Where do you see useable qualifications for just finding a job not to mention a visa? Let's be realistic.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> Aussie or not. Where do you see useable qualifications for just finding a job not to mention a visa? Let's be realistic.


None. That's why I asked about the degree. Master's in psychology, social work or the like.....and there could have been a faint glimmer of hope.


----------



## leahinlondon (Feb 2, 2009)

*E-3 visa for Australians*

I have looked into the E-3 visa for Australians and I seem to be eligible. the next step is finding an organisation that actively sponsors foreign nationals as part of their recruiting process. One of the recruitment agencies that I contacted stated they werent able to sponsor foreign nationals.

Does anyone know of any recruitment agencies that sponsor foreign nationals?

Thank you in advance, Leah


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Leah - a recruiting firm cannot and does not sponsor foreign nationals.


----------

